# Tarter Sauce Aioli?



## giggler (Dec 17, 2016)

I want to make a Thin Tarter sauce to pour on top of some fried Salmon cakes for Christmas eve.

Do I just thin out some jarred tarter sauce with water or oil? I'm afraid I will lose that strange Tarter sauce flavor.

Is there a better Thin tarter sauce recipe?

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 17, 2016)

giggler said:


> I want to make a Thin Tarter sauce to pour on top of some fried Salmon cakes for Christmas eve.
> 
> Do I just thin out some jarred tarter sauce with water or oil? I'm afraid I will lose that strange Tarter sauce flavor.
> 
> ...



Every tartar sauce we've ever made is mayo based (fresh or store bought). If we want to thin it we use milk.


----------



## Addie (Dec 17, 2016)

Me too Craig. Sweet pickle relish, mayo and stir. If you must thin it, I would use some of the juice of the relish.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 17, 2016)

No, it's dill relish. Some lemon juice in it is nice.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 17, 2016)

In a classic recipe, I'll agree it's dill pickle relish.  But, the tartar sauce that Craig loves best is a Disney chef's recipe that uses roasted garlic, chopped red and green bell peppers, and they certainly aren't classic ingredients.  That's also the only tartar sauce that wil pass my lips.  I don't remember all the ingredients off top of my head, but it makes a pretty thin tartar sauce and the garlic flavor is mild because of the roasting process.  

And I got wordy again, but my point was you make your tartar sauce like you like it.  My mother used to make what she called 1000 island salad dressing out of BBQ sauce and mayo...


----------



## msmofet (Dec 17, 2016)

I make tarter sauce by mixing mayo with chopped pickles (whatever is left from burgers) and some pickle juice to thin. Sometimes a splash of lemon.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 17, 2016)

I thought Craig had posted this http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/roasted-garlic-tartar-sauce-89196.html   I swear though that it's dill pickle relish.  I'm going to have to pull the book out.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 17, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> I thought Craig had posted this http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/roasted-garlic-tartar-sauce-89196.html   I swear though that it's dill pickle relish.  I'm going to have to pull the book out.


That sounds right. I use chopped dill pickle chips.


----------



## medtran49 (Dec 17, 2016)

Just checked, it is sweet relish and I also found a note I had made in the book about being judicious with the liquids so I posted that on the link.  Maybe I'll try it with dill relish next time.  

Eric, you might also want to go with a Nordic dill sauce of some kind, especially if you are using dill in your salmon cakes. 

Both types of sauces can be made up to a couple of days ahead and will only improve with melding.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 17, 2016)

medtran49 said:


> Just checked, it is sweet relish and I also found a note I had made in the book about being judicious with the liquids so I posted that on the link.  Maybe I'll try it with dill relish next time.
> 
> Eric, you might also want to go with a Nordic dill sauce of some kind, especially if you are using dill in your salmon cakes.
> 
> Both types of sauces can be made up to a couple of days ahead and will only improve with melding.


Oh, the dill-mustard sauce that we (we=Scandinavians) make to go with gravlax. I can dig mine out if you are interested or CakePost probably has a good one. No mayo in mine, just oil, water, sugar, dill...have to dig out the recipe to give you the ingredients and amounts. Super easy, shake it up in a jar to emulsify.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 17, 2016)

Store bought pickle relish holds a certain disgust in my gustatory psyche.

I'm sure I've told this story before, but a co-worker used to talk about his old jobs in the food industry to me knowing my interest in it. 

He worked at a place that made a myriad of foods, 2 of which were pickles, and onion rings (I sheet you not).

So, on Saturdays, they would empty the giant vats of pickles and they would be jarred for sale, but bits and pieces would be left behind in the vats in just enough brine to keep them.

Then on Mondays, the remainder in the vats would be pumped out and roughly ground into relish. Unfortunately, so would a few rats that had made their way into the vats on the day off. He said ypu could hear a squeal now and then.

I think I like Craigsy's version in this light.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 17, 2016)

Aaaaahhh, bucky! Ewww!  

I don't actually eat pickle relish. When I make tartar sauce (which I rarely do anymore), I just mince a dill pickle spear.


----------



## msmofet (Dec 17, 2016)

buckytom said:


> Store bought pickle relish holds a certain disgust in my gustatory psyche.
> 
> I'm sure I've told this story before, but a co-worker used to talk about his old jobs in the food industry to me knowing my interest in it.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah my mom worked for an alarm company and the service men would be dispatched to Sunshine pickles often because of alarm trips. They would find rats on the vats often.

I can't stand the chemical after taste of pickle relish. That's why I don't usually by Deli Mac salad because they always add relish.



GotGarlic said:


> Aaaaahhh, bucky! Ewww! &#55357;&#56881;
> 
> I don't actually eat pickle relish. When I make tartar sauce (which I rarely do anymore), I just mince a dill pickle spear.


 
Yup I don't eat pickle relish either. A chopped pickle spear or chips are safe from visible contamination.


----------

